# VEVO check is not happening as passport details is not there in grant letter



## Sri0792 (4 mo ago)

Hi All,

We have applied for 482 visa to our Australian born baby and received the grant letter, upon noticing we found there is no passport details in it. Since the application was submitted offline 929 form has been filled and sent, no updates received yet. We need to travel immediately to Home country now, and return to Australia in a month or so, will it be a problem to enter back to Australia if the vevo check cannot be done online using passport number?

Note : Immi account passport update details is not an option for offline applications. 

Thanks
Sri


----------

